# Smelly things



## weebiscuit (Sep 9, 2011)

We all know that skunks stink and no one cares for that odor at all, but are there other smelly things you can't stand? For me, there are four standouts:

1. Patchouli or musk cologne. I can't stand the smell of that stuff. Smells like musty laundry! One day we were at a restaurant and two ladies sat in a booth behind us and one of them was so drenched in patchouli that I was literally gagging on my food. How could she not tell she had on way too much of that stuff? On the other hand, if I'm in a store or someplace and someone walks by and smells just terrific, I sometimes ask what cologne they are wearing, as I have a hard time sniffing a bunch of colognes in the store and trying to decide what to buy. I rarely wear it, anyway, but it's still nice to have something light and fresh for special occasions.

2. Most men's cologne, especially when they put it on as thick as bear grease. I think a nice, understated aftershave always smells a lot better than men's cologne.

3. Clothes dryer sheets. I use them, and when I'm in the house I don't notice them, but if I have the dryer on and walk outside past the vent, the smell of the dryer sheets is sickening. In the business my husband and I have, I often have to shoot elevations by the houses we are at, and when the person is using the clothes dryer and a fabric softener sheet I can't stand it because I can always smell it coming out of the vent. When we drive our motor scooters to town I can even smell them coming from some of the houses. Driving by a laundromat almost knocks me over.






4. Musty smells. Sometimes we are working by a house that looks pretty dilapidated and when I'm close to the house and smell that musty smell I wonder how awful it must smell INSIDE! At one of our job sites the owner told me to come inside so she could write me a check. The inside of the house smelled as if every part of it was moldy and mildewed. There is just something about that smell that makes me almost gag. I don't know how they could live in a place with that smell.


----------



## Marty (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't stand most scents. I love the idea of scented candles at first but after just an hour or so I can't stand them anymore.

AXE cologne. My boys were notorious for buying it and they would really over do it to the point it was sickening.

Perfume and cologne: I don't know what my problem is but I just don't like wearing it.

Selson Blue shampoo. Dan had to use it one summer for a skin problem and OMG that stuff would stink up the entire house.

DMSO: Used it on a couple of horses in the past for various reasons and that stuff would smell up the entire barn so horrid and would linger for days and even weeks.

In another thread I started: smoke.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 9, 2011)

Believe it or not I hate the smell of most coffees-- it gives me an instant headache whenever I smell it. I also hate the smell of Axe--this kid in my class would spray it around the class--another headache.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 9, 2011)

For me it's hands down a Pygmy billy goat!! EWWWWW!! I just want to



We had 2 really friendly guys and they would always come up to you for treats and pats and OMG if that beard got on you for any reason....done done done!!

My second is a dead mouse! That smell lingers FOREVER!!! YUCK!!!

My final would be boiling cabagge!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2011)

Some smells I can't stand, but I assume others like:


Patchouli or musk cologne (I agree! It makes me think someone needs a bath or at least a good hosing off.)
Raw meat
Certain, very popular, perfumes... I don't want to offend anyone because the ones I can think of are quite popular. It's not for the same reason as the Patchouli. The perfumes I don't like have a sharp undertone and (I _know_ this sounds crazy) they remind me of the way lady bugs smell.
Garlic in food (and of course on breath). I may be the only person alive who doesn't like the taste of garlic.
Lavender. Ironically, I love the flower and the color. Hate the scent.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 9, 2011)

Tamales: Ick, it smells like a dead thing. How can they EAT that?!?

Wintergreen: Peptobismol = sick = bleah....

Perm hair chemicals: more bleah....

Heavy perfume: I have to breathe, too, ya know.

Cigarette smoke: My parents smoked and it was awful, especially being trapped in the car with them. This was long before the dangers of second hand smoke were known...


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh! I also hate wintergreen!!!


----------



## REO (Sep 9, 2011)

Ummm Hubby 2 hours after a bowl of beans!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 9, 2011)

I had my first baby in 1966, such a long time ago, but I was riding on a bus to my Dr. appointment and there was a man behind me wearing English Leather, needless to say I barfed, and still can't stand the smell of it. Sometimes in church I have to move were I'm sitting to avoid someone wearing too much purfume. In 2007 I bought tickets for a Celine Dion concert that was held on Sept. 8, 2008, I couldn't change my seat,it was asigned, the woman behind me had on a musk perfume, I gagged, but couldn't leave as I had spent over $800 for tickets for my family. If someone wears the same scent everyday I can only assume they don't realize they are over doing it. Smells just kill me.


----------



## weebiscuit (Sep 9, 2011)

jacks said:


> For me it's hands down a Pygmy billy goat!! EWWWWW!! I just want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the goat smell is limited to pygmies! We used to raise goats about 35 years ago and we had two billies; a Toggenburg and a Nubian, and OMG... you talk RANK!

Oh yeah... the dead mouse smell. That is enough to gag a person to death. We lived in an old farmhouse for the first seven years of our marriage, and one time a mouse got into the webbing underneath the sofa and died. We looked everywhere and it took a full day till we decided to tip the sofa up and there it was. Just nauseating! We built a new house almost 33 years ago and only had one mouse in it in all that time, and I think that one got in because we were having a new patio door put in and they just had the opening covered with plastic one night.


----------



## weebiscuit (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree about the Axe cologne! Our 14 year old grandson came for a three week visit in June and doused himself with it, and the entire family room just stunk for hours after he left. On the third day I asked him to please not wear it while he was with us. I couldn't stand the smell.

Jill, I'm chuckling over your dislike of the smell of garlic in food. I love the smell of something cooking with garlic in it. Sure don't like to smell it on someone's breath, though! And I really love the smell of lavender. In one of my gardens I have a dozen of them planted in a group, and I just love pulling weeds there. Isn't it odd how some odors are pleasing to some of us while others gag over them?

You know, I never really thought about raw meat, but once you mentioned it, I'd agree. It really does have a very unpleasant odor!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 9, 2011)

After working for a vet for over 20 years you can tell the difference between parvo and corona virus. Those smells you never forget. Mice dead is right on, I'll hunt that smell down tell I find it. and some think I'm crazy but I can smell snakes.


----------



## weebiscuit (Sep 9, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> After working for a vet for over 20 years you can tell the difference between parvo and corona virus. Those smells you never forget. Mice dead is right on, I'll hunt that smell down tell I find it. and some think I'm crazy but I can smell snakes.


I don't think it's necessarily crazy in being able to smell snakes! All snakes, when frightened, emit an odor through the cloacal opening (I think that's what it's called but don't quote me... I ain't no biologist, LOL), . The odor is supposed to frighten off the thing scaring the snake. Just like skunks, but snakes just haven't evolved quite enough stink!

I catch snakes all the time and I am constantly getting "peed on" (although it's not urine) from them. And yes, it stinks! So if you are "smelling" snakes, I bet you are close enough to them to frighten them and they emit that fluid that stinks! So you really ARE smelling them! Good nose!


----------



## bevann (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't stand the smell of cow manure, but horse manure is just fine.Cat urine&cat poop is 1 of the worst things for me to smell.I can walk in someone's house and tell you if they have a litter box.I have 1 barn cat and he works for me.And I hate it when he uses my horses stalls for his litter box.


----------



## Marty (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok I guess I'll come out and say it. BODY ODOR! That's right. Plain old BO

If I'm in a store or anywhere and someone comes near me that has BO I cannot tell you how much I can stand it. It makes me sick smelling someone who stinks.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 10, 2011)

Marty said:


> Ok I guess I'll come out and say it. BODY ODOR! That's right. Plain old BO
> 
> If I'm in a store or anywhere and someone comes near me that has BO I cannot tell you how much I can stand it. It makes me sick smelling someone who stinks.



I second that!!!!



BO is a really tough one for me too!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 10, 2011)

Ditto others others mentioned:

Cat poo (left window down in my car one night, found it AFTER sitting in it)

Dead varmits (our anatolians take pride in killing possums, stray cats, skunks, snakes, raccoons, frogs, armadillos, etc)

Snakes that are po'd

Dead mice

Body odor (Not the kind that somebody has just accumulated over the course of a working day, but the kind that should have been washed off days ago...also clothes that need to be dry cleaned to get b.o. out. I used to sometimes end up in the elevators in Germany with older businessmen in their suits tha were long overdue a trip to the cleaners.

Jovan musk is the second in the perfume/cologne department only behind Emeraude. Too much of even an unoffensive one is also offensive.

Others:

Gangreen. (smelled it once in a hospital room)

Dirty hair.

Curry powder.

Burned popcorn.

Lysol.

Cigars, even not lit.

Pipes.

Cigarette smoke if I am eating nearby.

Smellie smells that are good: puppy breath, horse poots, garlic cooking, corona after the top is popped, blue cheese, and new money.


----------



## bevann (Sep 10, 2011)

Forgot to add baby vomit I think that is why I don't like human babies-only animal babies.Animal babies don't have smelly vomit.I love the good smellies comment especially puppy breath.Good smellies includes new leather.I think I get high when I walk in a tack shop or saddle shop.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well if we're going to change the thread to good smells, the best smell in the whole world is a horse hug! Followed by hubby after a shower, he smells like Irish Sring soap. I love to smell babies all lotioned up, and can't forget puppy breath.

Back to bad smells: After working for a vet you need to be able to smell infections and other gross things that are pretty bad. And, (shouldn't start a sentence with and) dead things are awful especially when traveling and the smell gets in the truck.


----------



## sfmini (Sep 10, 2011)

I only have one to add to the other lists, and that is bear meat. YUCK!!!! That stuff stinks up the house like nothing I have ever smelled.

Oh, Limburger cheese is another.

The contents of a dogs anal sacs.

Guess I had more than one.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 11, 2011)

Asparagus

Pot ( I loved it when i was younger now it makes me want to vomit )

Musk

Pretty much any dead animal smell

Kitty poop

Love the smell of new money


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hands down --- cigarette smoke. 1st hand, 2nd hand, 3rd hand - it doesn't matter. I can't even get into an elevator that has a smoker riding in it. HATE it!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 11, 2011)

I forgot to mention tar. I cannot be near a site where hot tar is being poured without getting extremely ill. When I worked in directory assistance there was a strip mall nearby being worked on with tar. I literally got a migraine and could not stop vomiting for 2 days. Employer sent me to the doctor and after the doctor said it was for sure a reaction to the tar my employer said I would be under workman's comp.


----------



## sfmini (Sep 11, 2011)

One big problem we bariatric surgical patients have is nasty smelling gas. Can't stand to be around myself sometimes, and my poor chihuahua




you should see the look on her face as she goes airborne and can't get away from me fast enough from a dead sleep on my lap.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 11, 2011)

sfmini said:


> One big problem we bariatric surgical patients have is nasty smelling gas. Can't stand to be around myself sometimes, and my poor chihuahua
> 
> 
> 
> you should see the look on her face as she goes airborne and can't get away from me fast enough from a dead sleep on my lap.


That is too funny. My chihuahua IS the queen of SBDs.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2011)

Static Guard!


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 22, 2011)

fly bait

public restrooms

body oder

dead animal on the side of the road in the sun

dirty dishes in nasty water in the sink

dog poop

lady bugs

some peoples breath

ear rings

liquid fence

cat breath

stinky feet

barn cat poop

worms after a heavy rain

nasty stinky water bucket with plants in it when stagment/mud puddles

one of my mares poop (way nasty)

pig poop spayed in the neighbors fields all around me

musty basements or old campers.

wet dog

the works cleaner

a hoarders house/yard/barn

old people

nursing homes/hospitles

thrush

outhouses/portajons/campground/fairground restrooms

elephants


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2011)

The new Facebook format.


----------



## StacyRz (Sep 22, 2011)

If you asked me this about 3 months ago, right before I had my daughter* POPCORN* would be on the top of the list. I swore every time someone popped a bag in the microwave, they were really putting a bag of poop in there!

Here are a few inspired by other posters....

*Patchouli*... 20 years ago I thought it smelled like dirt. I still can't stand it and didn't realize people still wore it

*Menudo cooking*.... My mother in law hasn't made it in months THANK GOODNESS! But when she does I stay outside ALL DAY. I also won't eat it. (I do however like making Tamales and don't mind the smell)

*Parvo/Corona* as well as* Giardia* and *Coccidiosis*.

*B.O.*.. was recently in the grocery store and had a fellow pass me at the beginning of the aisle and the entire aisle smelled even after he was gone. To th epoint I thought the smell had attached itself to me :-/

Good Smells

COFFEE, Horses, Leather, Home Depot & Lowes, Rain on the way, Diluted bleach, Tide laundry soap and Bounce fabric softner.

EDIT to add.... I thought it was funny I just noticed someone wrote pot on their stink-list... I LOVE the smell. I don't partake though. (I have anxiety disorder and I'd probably have a nervous breakdown if I tried it again lol!)


----------



## Katiean (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I was raised in a very rural area and we had an out house. So I would have to say that my most hated smell is,

The Out House!!!!!!


----------

